# Fur Class?



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

*Would You attend this Class?*​
Yes360.00%No240.00%


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

There has been some interest in "putting up fur" brought up to me and Jamie both. We are considering if there is interest shown on putting a "workshop" together to show people how to put up fur. The subject is very hard to explain and teach without showing (believe me i tried to learn by reading on the subject) This class would show you everything that it takes to get the most out of your fur from start to finish also giving you the chance to ask questions on why the instructor is doing something vs watching a video and trying to learn. Due to the time and energy spent there would be an admission charged if we end up having enough people interested.

Please post something or PM me if you interested in this one of a kind oppurtunity

Brad


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

ya, do you want to do one in utah?! :lol:


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Brad, I hope that I am not stepping on your toes here as I believe you are a member of the NDFHTA, correct?

We offer fur handling demo's and fur grading demo's every year at our winter meet.

If there is interest in your area, educate them and do the demo's as fur handling is hard to learn from a book or a tape, as you stated!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If you guys can attend the NDFHTA meet i highly recommend it they will definetly get you going on the right foot for putting up fur it is a great organization that i myself am a member of and hope that the meet is a great success! :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Would March 10th or 11th work for the guys that want to come?


----------

